# Overstock of tools



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I got tons more than this, other pics wouldn't load. I want to sell these so I can have my garage back! .


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I got 15 tapers, over half a dozen boxes and pumps and whatever else


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> View attachment 16610
> 
> 
> View attachment 16618
> ...


something tells me that box wasn't used very much. running a fat boy with 2 springs on it...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol, the guys I work with use fat boys with the springs.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> something tells me that box wasn't used very much. running a fat boy with 2 springs on it...


It actually doesn't look like it was used very much. Those boxes are beasts to run


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i want a new angle head.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Last day for the Columbia sale on all-wall 25% off


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Lol, the guys I work with use fat boys with the springs.


That's nuts...I like my door to stay tight to the mud.the only time it gets pulled back it when I need to feed it


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Hear hear! Preaching to the choir!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> View attachment 16610
> 
> 
> View attachment 16618
> ...


You also need to show Moore how to keep his back seat so clean


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I haven't got much money and live in Australia but how much for a roller and 2.5" flusher?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> You also need to show Moore how to keep his back seat so clean


My Back seat is quite tidy these days ! Thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> You also need to show Moore how to keep his back seat so clean


I just cleaned out my car before i took this pic


----------



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

*lOOKING TO BUY USED AUTO TAPER IN excellent SHAPE*

Hi I am looking to buy a used taper in excellent shape. I live in St. John's NL Canada.. If anyone got one for sale let me know:thumbup:
thx
Mark


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweendog87 said:


> I haven't got much money and live in Australia but how much for a roller and 2.5" flusher?


I am no sure how much it would cost to ship to Australia but I have a Tapetech corner roller for $125 with a handle.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

killerjune said:


> i want a new angle head.


I can get you new Northstar angle heads. PM for pricing.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

loudcry184 said:


> I am no sure how much it would cost to ship to Australia but I have a Tapetech corner roller for $125 with a handle.


How much just for the head if possible


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry, I need to sell the handle and head together


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

No worries


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

sweendog87 said:


> i haven't got much money and live in australia


ebay


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> ebay


I am om there all The time but most are from the states anyways and postage is hectic not many Aussies getting rid of used taping tools but if you see any good deals let me know cheers keke


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

keke said:


> ebay


I am on eBay. Search for my user name, homer1918. Got several of my tools on there right now. I would prefer selling else where though to save the fees but too many people on Craigslist lowballing or saying they will buy and then never hear back.


----------

